# best 7mm drill bit for blank drilling



## old folks (May 2, 2005)

What is the best 7 mm drill bit for pen blank drilling ? I was told 7mm Vortex-D Brad Point Drill Bit is... price no object I need the best ! Thank You


----------



## Gary (May 2, 2005)

I used a Black & Decker 9/32" Bullit Point before I quit making Slimlines.  It worked great.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

I've heard alot of good comments about the Bullet point. and it makes since to my thinking. just bought some for work. never tried them for pen blanks. want to find them in the large sizes.
over 1/2 inch to help with the blow outs in the monster pens.


----------



## low_48 (May 2, 2005)

I prefer this bit, a carbide tipped 7mm brad point. It has a grind that really breaks up the curls and the dust works it way out quite easily. It does drill a little oversize, but I glue in with epoxy and it works just right. A high speed drill I had before was just too tight on the brass tube.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=791

scroll down to see the individual bits, look for 07E71 part number.

Rich


----------



## wicook (May 2, 2005)

I've been using the Fisch Vortex in both 7mm and 10mm. They perform very well.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2005)

Bill,
Are those bits Carbide Tipped?


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 3, 2005)

I've mentioned this a number of times---probably about 10 years ago I purchased a 7mm carbide brad point bit which was made in Germany from Woodcraft---it has been my pen drilling bit since that time---and I have drilled many, many blanks with it and it's never been sharpened---just keeps on ticking and doing a great job!!


----------



## jwoodwright (May 3, 2005)

B&D Bullet in 9/32 and Poly glue.  Got this from Russ...[]


----------



## wicook (May 3, 2005)

Daniel,
I don't think they're carbide tipped, but they sure hold an edge. Here's a picture: http://tinyurl.com/53er6 They're a bit pricey, but they work very well. You have to be careful handling them because they'll cut you and you won't know it till you start seeing bloody spots on things (preferably not nearly finished blanks)...[^]


----------



## BogBean (May 3, 2005)

I also use the Black & Decker 9/32 bullet tip...


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 3, 2005)

Brad point is only way to go for end grain. Twist drills can grab, wander and often blow out blanks. I cannot detect any difference between the highly touted $15.00 bits and those that come in a set of 25 for under $20.00. That is one reason why I rant about having to buy special 'odd ball' sizes (at high prices) to accomodate new kits.


----------



## coach (May 3, 2005)

I picked up a brad point bit this weekend at Woodcraft.  It works great!  I prefer the bradpoints.  I think they stay a little straighter.


----------



## jdavis (May 3, 2005)

Brad points do not drift as a rule. We use brad points for nearly all of our drilling.


----------



## wayneis (May 3, 2005)

At one time or another sense I started making pens I've used about every bit available for this sport and for my money I like the Dewalt Pilotpoint bits the best.  You can get a set at HD or Lowes for a good price.  As far as I know, the pilotpoint and bullet point are only available in sizes up to 1/2".  The Fisch Vortex and the Parabolic bits that Berea sells are also good bits but I like the pilotpoint and bullet the best.

Wayne


----------

